# Smoked Salmon



## cstarman417 (Mar 21, 2013)

Since getting my new Rec-Tec pellet smoker I've been inspired to post a bit.  I smoked meats for the last 3 years with a firebox/grill combo but those days are done.  Loving the pellet smoker.

So I decided to hot smoke some salmon.  Instead of brining I decided to dry rub it with the recipe from SmokeTrax here

Started with 5lbs of salmon from Costco.













Salmon Smoking 003.JPG



__ cstarman417
__ Mar 21, 2013


















Salmon Smoking 006.JPG



__ cstarman417
__ Mar 21, 2013






After rubbing it I let it rest in the fridge for 15 hours then washed the rub off with cold water and put them on the smoker













Salmon Smoking 002.JPG



__ cstarman417
__ Mar 21, 2013






I smoked them at 200 for about 3.5 hours until the internal temp was at 150













Salmon Smoking 006.JPG



__ cstarman417
__ Mar 21, 2013






I let them rest for 30 minutes then dinner is served













884941_4660638629671_57321936_o.jpg



__ cstarman417
__ Mar 21, 2013






They came out great but I think next time I would only take them to 140.  150 was fantastic but a little dryer then I like.


----------



## kingfishcam (Mar 21, 2013)

Looks good from the pics!


----------



## daveomak (Mar 22, 2013)

Nice pellicle..... perfect smoke...... I'd eat it......  Dave


----------



## chef willie (Mar 22, 2013)

Nice fish. You're livin' & learnin' on your unit. 140 is about perfect for dinner plates....150 you're getting close to finger snacks and jerky.


----------

